# For Sale 2005 23Rs



## troyd1965 (Jan 27, 2014)

2005 Outback 23RS 
New Tires
Garage kept
Excellent Condition
Bought new
Used only 3 to 4 times per year, to Bristol & Pigeon Forge, TN from Louisville, KY
No pets and no smoking in camper
Reason for selling: want to get new travel trailer a little bigger
$12,000.00 or best offer


----------

